# Wife has no sex drive and is selfish in the bedroom



## Matt411 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok I'm new here so first off hello and thank you for any and all advice. Ok, I have been married now for 4 years and have been with my wife for almost 12. We used to have a very normal sex life, nothing crazy but 2 maybe 3 time per week and I was completely satisfied with that. But since the birth of our second child almost 18 months ago she has completely shut down sexually. If we have sex twice a month I consider myself lucky... Now on top of that she has become very selfish in the bedroom, I gladly perform oral on her but she refuses to reciprocate no matter what I do. On top of that about half of the time we do have sex I never get to orgasam because after she has gotten her second or third orgasam and decides that she has had enough she completely shuts down and just lays there like a dead fish waiting for me to finish which just makes me take longer and then since she isn't interested anymore it usually ends with her being in pain and me stopping because I don't want to hurt her. Now I have discussed with her the fact that I want more sex, I have asked her for oral sex many times and she simply replys no and the thing that bugs me the most is that when we do have to stop sex she does nothing to satisfy me. On top of this every time I bring up this topic she completely shuts down and won't talk to me about it and when I push her to answer me we just end up in a fight... Does anyone know what I can do to break down this wall that is pushing us apart?


----------

